
Samsung's Dex Turns the Galaxy S8 into a PC - kartickv
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/samsung-dex
======
kartickv
I think it's only a matter of time before phones replace PCs for the majority
of users.

The hardware is certainly powerful, with 4GB RAM and a fast processor. I
remember using a Windows 3.1 machine with a 25Mhz processor and 8MB RAM. If
that can drive a usable GUI, smartphones certainly can.

A phone as PC is one less device to research, buy, configure, maintain and
upgrade. It's one less chance to get your data out of sync, or leave it
stranded on the wrong device. It's also cheaper than buying a desktop or
laptop.

~~~
proyb2
Phones will not replace PCs, iPad and tablet does a better job with
touchscreen, large screen and offer the ability to draw in free form.

~~~
kartickv
Tablets do a better job for some use cases like drawing, where touch helps.
But for other use cases like spreadsheets, a keyboard + mouse + a bigger
screen than a tablet are better.

It's not right to say that one form factor does a better job for all use
cases.

